# XC, All Mountain, Trail Bikes



## ciamele (Feb 11, 2008)

What's the difference between an XC, All Mountain, and Trail bike?


----------



## 2_Tires (May 29, 2007)

This topic has been covered many, many times. Do a search for the topic and you'll find your answers.


----------



## ciamele (Feb 11, 2008)

2_Tires said:


> This topic has been covered many, many times. Do a search for the topic and you'll find your answers.


My search on the message board did not turn up the answer, hence the new topic.

Can anyone provide a link or take a moment to answer my question? Thanks!


----------



## 2_Tires (May 29, 2007)

here's a good link:
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=184572


----------



## tomsmoto (Oct 6, 2007)

xc bike = under 100mm travel, focus on being light and a good climber moreso than being rugged.

all mountain bike = longer travel bikes that are more durable, but arent downhill tanks. name implies it can be ridden on all of the mountain 

trail bike is just a name.. it sort of implies all mountain though. just means a bike thats good enough to hop on and ride trails with.


----------



## ciamele (Feb 11, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## ciamele (Feb 11, 2008)

I see. I was getting confused when I saw "trail" being used interchangeably with "all mountain," then on Giant's website, they sell both trail and AM bikes.

http://www.giant-bicycles.com/en-US/bikes/mountain/


----------



## Psycho Mike (Apr 2, 2006)

It is a bit of a spectrum. On one end, you've got the XC race bikes....ultra light, less suspension travel, made to go fast and, although mountain bikes, not made for really serious terrain. As the bikes get heavier, more travel and made to take more abuse, you start getting into the trail biles (light enough to ride all day, take on most sane and some insane stuff) and further along into the AM bikes (heavier, less about going places, can do just about anything except serious DH stuff)


----------



## osmarandsara (Jun 26, 2006)

ciamele said:


> I see. I was getting confused when I saw "trail" being used interchangeably with "all mountain," then on Giant's website, they sell both trail and AM bikes.
> 
> http://www.giant-bicycles.com/en-US/bikes/mountain/


Although I am all for supporting the Bike industry, when shopping for a new rig keep in mind the "overkill" factor.......the AM and Trail bikes are neat but heavier. Unless you plan to shuttle all your rides, remember you'll need to pedal these beauts up the hills before you can bomb down the trails.

Also, factor in your own body weight, riding habits, etc.

As an example, I do what would be considered All Mountain riding on a "XC" bike (Giant 2001 NRS) upgraded to 100 mm travel (from the stock 80 mm). I've been riding the bike real hard since I bought it in 2001 and have raced with it........and other than the usual stuff (broken chains, broken hangar, flats, etc.) the bike is still going strong.

But I am also a 145 lb lightweight dude who prefers to roll the big stuff (rather than huck).


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

I don't know how many times I'll have to copy and paste this into a thread from my computer until the mods understand that it might be nice to sticky it.... ugh.

This gets asked every week or every other week, and I really feel a sticky with the necessary info is in order.

*XC ( Cross country):*
Mostly done on singletrack, in the woods. Lots of grueseome climbs rewarded by descents. Bikes are usually very light and nimble. Physically demanding. The bike will rarely if ever leave the ground. Some could argue that this is the easier side of mountain biking. Can be raced.














*All Mountain:*
XC on steroids. There is still plenty of climbing. The bikes get heavier and stronger, the descents steeper and rockier. The bike can and will leave the ground at times for some drop offs or the odd jumps. Can also be seen as light freeride.














*Freeride:*
Balls needed. Jumping off of natural or man made obstacles such a road gaps, drops, jumps, hips, doubles, step ups and step downs. Blazing speeds can be achieved before said stunts. Bikes are burlier, have much more travel than XC or AM, and are much stronger too. Some freeride competitions exist, the red bull rampage and cranksworks comes to mind.













(no, freeride isn't all about hucking cliffs)





*Downhill:*
Riding real fast down the steepest, most rocky/rooty/muddy/sandy/all of the above slopes you can find. Usually done at specific ski resorts, though some private or state operated trails do exist. Big balls needed here too. Here the bikes have the most travel to let you survive rock gardens, as well as the occasional jump and drop associated with this type of riding. Can also be raced















*4x AKA Four Cross:*
Racing on groomed motocross like tracks, as fast as your legs can push you. Extremely physically demanding and oh-so-fun!














(gnarly, gnarly track)

*Dirt Jumping:*
I don't think a riding style name can be anymore self-explanatory than this. Jumping using big piles of dirt.









(Pictured here is a member from MTBR, Cru Jones)






*
Street, AKA Urban:*
Messing around with what you find in the urban jungle, park benches, stairs, ledges, banks, you name it.















*Trials riding*
Possibly the hardest discipline in all of biking technique wise, I think I'll let the picture and video speak for themselves.















_P.S. : I don't claim to be an expert in any of these types of riding, and I chose the videos as best as I could, if you can find better, PM me and I will gladly add it in._


----------



## Welganator (Jul 23, 2007)

Nice Post Snaky!! Good explinations and examples.


----------

